# Finish This Sentence: "Before I Die I Want To____________."



## Meanderer

*“Before I die I want to _______.”

http://candychang.com/before-i-die-in-nola/

*"After Candy Chang lost someone she loved, she went through a long period of grief and depression. With time she felt gratitude for the time they had together and eventually she found clarity in her life by contemplating death so much. But she struggled to maintain this perspective. It’s easy to get caught up in the day-to-day and forget what really matters to you. She wanted a daily reminder and she wanted to know what was important to the people around her. So after receiving permission, she painted the side of an abandoned house in her neighborhood with chalkboard paint and stenciled it with a grid of the sentence “Before I die I want to _______.” Anyone walking by could pick up a piece of chalk, reflect on their lives, and share their personal aspirations in public space". What would *you *write?








Before I die I want to see my Great-Grand Daughter's wedding!


----------



## CPA-Kim

Feel healthy again.


----------



## Honey

live


----------



## Ina

Make a fairy garden.


----------



## Meanderer

Learn to Moonwalk!


----------



## Meanderer

Watch the sunrise and sunset on the same day!


----------



## Davey Jones

make sure I shut off this laptop.


----------



## Falcon

Delete all the nude pics on my computer.


----------



## JustBonee

Have everything in order... (too OCPD) ..


----------



## Meanderer

Finish "To Do List".


----------



## Davey Jones

*Before I die I want to _______.”

*Sleep through one entire night without having to get up to pee.


----------



## kcvet

sail the ocean one more time


----------



## Warrigal

know that I have made a difference.


----------



## Ina

Write my story.


----------



## Ina

Dame Warri, You have made a hugh difference in my life. THANK YOU!!!  :wink::flowers:


----------



## Warrigal

Thank you, Ina. You are most kind.

When I was young I wanted to do something glorious like discover a new element or show conspicuous bravery by saving someone's life. Now in my senior years I realise that making a difference is a much more modest situation so I am gratified that you think my posts on this forum have made some small difference. That's all it takes to justify someone's life.

Last night I watched a documentary about a community centre in Port Kembla, an iron and steel making town south of Sydney. The centre was a very positive place where all sorts of people were able to find community and a place to belong. The paid staff do their work for very small pay but there was a man who worked there for nothing. He was laid off at the steelworks and made himself the caretaker of the centre, opening up early and closing up late. He looked after the staff and the people who congregated in the centre and kept the building and its contents in good order.

During the making of the doco he was diagnosed with lung cancer that had spread to other organs. It was a terminal diagnosis. He was only 58 yo when he died some months later.  In that time, everyone who knew him came to realise what a gift he had been. They rallied around him and helped him to come to the centre where he spent his days in a recliner chair until he finally had to be removed to a hospice. When he died, they joined with the family in preparing his body for burial and organised his funeral service and wake at the community centre.

It was so obvious that his very ordinary caring and service had made a huge difference to a lot of people. 

If anyone can access this program on ABC iView, the link is here: http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/tender/DO1126H001S00
The program is titled 'Tender' and starts out on a completely different tack to the final direction the cancer diagnosis brings about.
Worth a look if you can access it.


----------



## Phantom

ha ha ha ha


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Warrigal

If I were to tell you that, Michael, then I would have to kill you.

:rofl:


----------



## Michael.

Dame Warrigal said:


> If I were to tell you that, Michael, then I would have to kill you.
> 
> :rofl:


.


 



.​


----------



## Warrigal

I know the answer is 42, but what is the question?
Only when you know that will you discover the meaning of liff.


----------



## Phantom

42 Is all the numbers added up on two dices. So the meaning of life the universe ad everything else is: “The Fall of the Dice”


----------



## Davey Jones

Phantom said:


> 42 Is all the numbers added up on two dices. So the meaning of life the universe ad everything else is: “The Fall of the Dice”



COME ON....42 !!!

Oh wait a sec thats not right.


----------



## Meanderer

*"Before I die I want to balance the check book on my first try.” 
*


----------



## Meanderer

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 7960
> 
> .​


----------



## Ina

Thank you Meanderer, I have always been a fan of James Taylor. But I don't think I ever paid attention to that song before. It was lovely. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer

Phantom said:


> 42 Is all the numbers added up on two dices. So the meaning of life the universe ad everything else is: “The Fall of the Dice”



42 is also the jersey number of Jackie Robinson, which is the only number retired by all Major League Baseball teams. Although the number was retired in 1997, Mariano Rivera of the New York Yankees, the last professional baseball player to wear number 42, continued to wear it until he retired at the end of the 2013 season. As of the 2014 season, no player will ever again wear the number 42 in Major League Baseball except on Jackie Robinson Day (April 15), when _all_ uniformed personnel (players, managers, coaches, and umpires) wear the number.


----------



## marinaio

Spend one day and one night without this incessant ringing in my ears!


----------



## Meanderer

Ride a horse on the beach.


----------



## Pappy

marinaio said:


> Spend one day and one night without this incessant ringing in my ears!



Me too, marinalo. Left ear drives me nuts at times. Shut up already.


----------



## Phantom

Davey Jones said:


> COME ON....42 !!!
> 
> Oh wait a sec thats not right.



1+2+3+4+5+6 = 21 .............  21x2 = 42 ☺


----------



## Meanderer

Phantom said:


> 1+2+3+4+5+6 = 21 .............  21x2 = 42 ☺


We have a Bingo! 
View attachment 8002


----------



## Lon

Before i die i want to spend my last dollar as i take my last breath


----------



## BlunderWoman

get rid of the stuff in my bottom drawer hahaha

Uhm more seriously..finish losing weight


----------



## Meanderer

Travel to a little town in Maine.


----------



## MrJim

*Before I die I want to _______.”

*Discover the secret to immortality & then... *NOT DIE!!!!*


----------



## Meanderer

*"Before I die I want to learn to dance.” 





*


----------



## pteacher

My daughter says I can't die until I clean out the attic.  She refuses to have to do that after I'm gone.  As for me, if I'm being practical, I would say like someone else did...get organized, so my kids would have it easy in dealing with my death.
Fun things would be...sky dive, travel more, finish home improvements that were started over two years ago.


----------



## Meanderer

I knew an old Gent, when I was young, who could peel an apple keeping the entire apple skin in one single strip, from top to bottom.  Before I die, I would like to do that! 

View attachment 8219


----------



## MrJim

Meanderer said:


> I knew an old Gent, when I was young, who could peel an apple keeping the entire apple skin in one single strip, from top to bottom.  Before I die, I would like to do that!
> 
> View attachment 8219



Well, have I got the thing for you!!!






nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

MrJim said:


> Well, have I got the thing for you!!!nthego:



Thanks Jim, another good use for an electric drill!   But I'm remembering a slower world.  On lunch break this old guy would pull out his pocket knife, sit in the shade and very slow and deliberate like, he would carefully and quietly strip off the entire peel in one strip, without it breaking.  For him It was more than an apple...it was a challenge.  Eating the apple was the prize.  He could also carve a basket out of a peach stone, and peel an orange with a fork.  Lunch these days just doesn't entertain like that.


----------



## Justme

MrJim said:


> *Before I die I want to _______.”
> 
> *Discover the secret to immortality & then... *NOT DIE!!!!*



That sounds pretty grim to me!


----------



## Meanderer

Justme said:


> That sounds pretty grim to me!



More like wishful thinking Justme...not sure if he was totally serious.


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to finish a cup of hot coffee.”*


----------



## Davey Jones

I wanna die having another colonoscopy for the very last time.


----------



## SifuPhil

Before I die I want to ...

... play Twister with Sofia Vergara ...


----------



## Davey Jones

*Before I die I want to _______.”*

Have one more colonoscopy. GOD!!! I love those(lol)


----------



## Ariele

See England win the world cup again, guess I'm gonna live forever!


----------



## Ariele

Davey Jones said:


> *Before I die I want to _______.”*
> 
> Have one more colonoscopy. GOD!!! I love those(lol)


You are one crazy carrot! Lol


----------



## MrJim

Meanderer said:


> More like wishful thinking Justme...not sure if he was totally serious.



Yes, I was being facetious.

I think the  should've give it away.


----------



## Jackie22

Before I die I want to ...

... play Twister with George Clooney ...


----------



## Meanderer

MrJim said:


> Yes, I was being facetious.
> 
> I think the  should've give it away.


I thought he was Joe Cool?


----------



## SifuPhil

Jackie22 said:


> Before I die I want to ...
> 
> ... play Twister with George Clooney ...



Maybe we could arrange a double date ...


----------



## zuzu

Before I die I want to go into space and look back and see the curvature of the earth.


----------



## bulgyone

Before I die, I would love to visit Orlando Florida one more time, beautiful place, lovely people


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _______.”
*
Grow a beard!


----------



## MrJim

bulgyone said:


> Before I die, I would love to visit Orlando Florida one more time, beautiful place, lovely people



Thank You!!!! :love_heart:

Come on down!!!!


----------



## Meanderer

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe we could arrange a double date ...


View attachment 8403


----------



## MrJim

*Before I die I want to _______.”*

Live a _reeeeeaaaaallllly_ long time & get _reeeeeaaaaallllly_ old.


----------



## Meanderer

MrJim said:


> *Before I die I want to _______.”*
> 
> Live a _reeeeeaaaaallllly_ long time & get _reeeeeaaaaallllly_ old.


I think the record is 160 years (undocumented).


----------



## Mirabilis

Meanderer said:


> Learn to Moonwalk!



lol yes, I highly recommend it.  I pulled up a youtube how-to and I was practicing at home and my son was cracking up.  We ha so much fun trying to moonwalk and I wa excited when I finally got the moves!


----------



## Mirabilis

get a hug!


----------



## Meanderer

Mirabilis said:


> lol yes, I highly recommend it.  I pulled up a youtube how-to and I was practicing at home and my son was cracking up.  We ha so much fun trying to moonwalk and I wa excited when I finally got the moves!



Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _______.” 

*Have a small veggie garden again.


----------



## Sunny

Visit the Cornwall coast of England. And I'm planning to, this fall!


----------



## Meanderer

Take a real trip on a real train.


----------



## oldman

Learn how to be patient.


----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> Learn how to be patient.


Good goal oldman!  I've heard the definition of patience as: "cheerful endurance".


----------



## MrJim

Sunny said:


> Visit the Cornwall coast of England. And I'm planning to, this fall!



Are you planning to visit Port Arthur?

If you're not familiar with it, there's a wildly popular Brit TV series called "Doc Martin", about a former top rated surgeon from a big London hospital who, after developing a debilitating case of hemophobia (nausea at the sight of blood) had to give up being a surgeon. He moved to a small fishing village in Cornwall, where he had spent his summers as a child with his aunt, to become the village GP. And of course, his brusque, humorless "personality" (or lack of one) clashes with the quaint, quirky villagers & the humor ensues.

Great program!!

Anyway, the village, named "Portwenn" on the show, is actually the medeival village of Port Arthur.

Gorgeous place & a very popular tourist destination for fans of the show who flock from all over the world to see where "the show about the grumpy doctor" is filmed.























You're lucky!!! I wish I could go there!!!


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _______.”
*
Prepare the perfect Cullen Skink soup!


----------



## Pappy

Before I die I would love to:

Take a River cruise on one of those beautiful old river boats.


----------



## JustBonee

Get those lottery numbers just right  .. (and hopefully have a ticket at the time! )


----------



## meg

I want some one to discover how to make people live forever........


----------



## Phantom

Remember the good times


----------



## Meanderer

Make a two-toned toasted cheese sandwich.  (2 kinds of bread & 2 kinds of cheese )


----------



## Ralphy1

Die?  Ain't doing it...


----------



## Meanderer

Ralphy1 said:


> Die?  Ain't doing it...



Good luck with that! 

A belated welcome to the forum Ralphy!  Good to have you aboard!


----------



## Meanderer

Make a living will.


----------



## romfty

Bury the hatchet with the first wife!!


----------



## MrJim

Eat an entire box of ice cream sandwiches in one sitting.


----------



## charlotta

Travel to Alaska to see auro borealis


----------



## Meanderer

Climb a mountain!


----------



## Meanderer

Learn to speak Spanish.


----------



## littleowl

I want a written guarantee that I will live forever.


----------



## Meanderer

littleowl said:


> I want a written guarantee that I will live forever.


If you receive one, you had better check to be sure it's signed!   I was once in a podiatrist's office, and while waiting happened to check his diploma hanging on the wall, and ........ALL THREE signatures were missing.  He seemed flustered but said the Sun must have faded them. (They may have been signed by  Larry, Moe & Curley.)


----------



## Pappy

Guess that was ok Meanderer. As long as it wasn't a proctologists office.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Guess that was ok Meanderer. As long as it wasn't a proctologists office.


" Certainly, Whoop, Whoop, Whoop, Nyuk, Nyuk, Nyuk"
[h=1][/h]


----------



## oakapple

Grow very old!


----------



## Petula

To survive without my husband, and not be homeless, that is my goal.


----------



## Meanderer

Petula said:


> To survive without my husband, and not be homeless, that is my goal.


Hi Petula.  If you haven't introduced yourself, please do so.  Welcome to the forum!  It is very nice to have you join our company,  hope you like it here.


----------



## Petula

Thank you, Meanderer. I am Petula, widowed, from California.


----------



## Prairie dog

Visit Atlantic Canada


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I still have a big list of things that I want to do before I die !  
However many I get to will be fine, though. Just having the plan in my mind helps, I think, and gives me something good to dream about still. 

When my heart gets better, Robin (my daughter) says she will take me to see Graceland, Elvis Presley's home. I have wanted to do that for a long time.

I also would like to take a train to the Atlantic coast, then go on one of the 3 day cruises that sail down the Florida coast and to the Bahamas, and back. I want to swim in the pool, tour the ship from bow to stern, and try the buffet they serve. I want to stand at the bow and feel the wind blowing through my hair, as I watch the sunset over the ocean. 

I want to take the best possible care of my self that I can, so that I can be healthy and enjoy the years (however many that they are) that God gives me, and be thankful each day for the blessings that I already have.


----------



## Meanderer

*“Before I die I want to _______.”


*​Feed an elephant!


----------



## oakapple

Meanderer said:


> *“Before I die I want to _______.”
> 
> 
> *​Feed an elephant!


  really? what would you feed it?


----------



## oakapple

On another forum, a woman said she would like to 'swim with crocodiles' and when people laughed, she said she had got confused and really meant sharks! Not much better is it?


----------



## Twixie

oakapple said:


> really? what would you feed it?




Hay..apples and fruit..and they snatch by the way..


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> really? what would you feed it?



...I suppose a super-sized salad of sorts!


----------



## Butterfly

See the ocean again and walk in the wet sand where the waves come up.


----------



## romfty

Change the bulb in the microwave to keep er indoors off my back lol!


----------



## Meanderer

Finish a cup of coffee before it gets cold.


----------



## Denise1952

..see some of New England, especially the small towns, and the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Denise1952

romfty said:


> Bury the hatchet with the first wife!!



Go for it Romfty, no matter how she responds, at least you will know you did your best


----------



## Denise1952

Prairie dog said:


> Visit Atlantic Canada



I'd love to see Nova Scotia, I always loved that name, so inviting


----------



## Meanderer

nwlady said:


> I'd love to see Nova Scotia, I always loved that name, so inviting


Hi Denise!  We had older friends who moved from Nova Scotia to care for his Mother in Law, and always regretted leaving.  He told stories of WWII and inviting US servicemen for dinner and how the brought scarce items, like butter and sugar.  When his Wife Elsie died, he returned to scatter her ashes.  He spoke of the Angus L. Macdonald Bridge , and could remember the cistern he built that still held water.


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks for the story Me  Lovely photo too  There were those books about a gal that grew up in Nova Scotia, wait, just read, it was Prince Edward Island the books were written about, Anne of Green Gables.  Anyway, it was still Nova Scotia I wanted to see, but I would settle for Prince Edward Isle as well

ty again, denise


----------



## Denise1952

ohmygosh, look at all the movies that have been shot in Nova Scotia!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Films_shot_in_Nova_Scotia


----------



## charlotta

Before I die I want to return to Europe on the  River Viking. 
Before I die I want to go to Alaska and see the Northern Lights.


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _______.” 

*Visit Australia


----------



## Meanderer

Learn something new about my Grandfather .


----------



## AprilT

If I write what I've really wanted to write since I first saw this thread a while ago, I'd get into trouble, but I might have to take another trip back over to our local country saloon dance club.  Yea ha.  I think it's time to retire the pc for a few hours and get back to reading my book, my brain is taking a wrong turn.


----------



## Meanderer

Finish my "To Do List"!


----------



## Ralphy1

Speaking of books, John Updike wanted one last orgasm...


----------



## Meanderer

Ralphy1 said:


> Speaking of books, John Updike wanted one last orgasm...



http://www2.readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=319056


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, we know that he had some...


----------



## jujube

Slap one of the Kardashians.  I really don't care which one.


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _______.”
*Bake some cookies, using lard!*
*


----------



## Ameriscot

Before I die I want to.....

go to the World Cup and watch Scotland win it!  (more chance of winning the lottery!)

Do a motorcycle trip around New Zealand.


----------



## NancyNGA

Learn how to whistle----loud!


----------



## AprilT

Play the piano.


----------



## john1948

I'm going to the Vietnam Memorial to see my friends names on the wall in Aug , its on my list, I was invited to go in 1982 by Dalta Airlines , but I was in the hospital, My wife is on a walker and I was shot in the legs bad, so its hard for both of us to walk, does anyone have any advice to give?


----------



## Meanderer

john1948 said:


> I'm going to the Vietnam Memorial to see my friends names on the wall in Aug , its on my list, I was invited to go in 1982 by Dalta Airlines , but I was in the hospital, My wife is on a walker and I was shot in the legs bad, so its hard for both of us to walk, does anyone have any advice to give?


Thanks for sharing your story, John.  Sorry, but I have no specific advice that I can pass on to you.  I know of Wounded Warriors, slightly, but hear that they are top-heavy with paid staff, and not all funds reach the intended.  Thank you for your service John, and Good luck in your search.  I am sure others here can be of help to you.  - Jim


----------



## john1948

Meanderer said:


> Thanks for sharing your story, John.  Sorry, but I have no specific advice that I can pass on to you.  I know of Wounded Warriors, slightly, but hear that they are top-heavy with paid staff, and not all funds reach the intended.  Thank you for your service John, and Good luck in your search.  I am sure others here can be of help to you.  - Jim



We are going in June, I'll be staying with some friends , No organization has ever tried to help me, the V.A. hospital turned out to be this 100% Service connected Veterans worst enemy.


----------



## Meanderer

john1948 said:


> We are going in June, I'll be staying with some friends , No organization has ever tried to help me, the V.A. hospital turned out to be this 100% Service connected Veterans worst enemy.


I'm glad your plans are working out for a June visit.  There are people who care, and hopefully the system will change for the better.  Hang in there John!


----------



## john1948

Meanderer said:


> I'm glad your plans are working out for a June visit.  There are people who care, and hopefully the system will change for the better.  Hang in there John!



I'm doing ok Jim, I've been Lucky as my my wife and the doctors say, I retired from Civil Service in 1980 and try to keep life interesting for us
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Blacktop-Ends-John-Mizell/dp/0615867464


----------



## JudyB

Love and be loved by that "special someone" before i go...:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

*Before I die I want to _________

*​Quit making "to do" lists.*
*


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

I have only three things on my bucket list:

1.  Own my own home and enjoy it at least until the mortgage is paid off or 15-20 years whichever comes last.

2.  Ride down Route 66.  Grandson has promised he will drive me down it when he is grown-up.  I am totally holding him to this.  Yep, when he's on summer break for college, he's going to find himself driving Grammy down Route 66 getting teased mercilessly whenever he flirts with a pretty girl.

3.  Hold a great-grandbaby in my arms.  So, I guess I'd better not interfere too much with that flirting!


----------



## Josiah

See Elizabeth Warren sworn in as President of the United States of America.


----------



## Meanderer

Josiah09 said:


> See Elizabeth Warren sworn in as President of the United States of America.


Thanks, I was not familiar with her, but found this link: http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2011/11/elizabeth-warren-201111


----------



## Josiah

nwlady said:


> Thanks for the story Me  Lovely photo too  There were those books about a gal that grew up in Nova Scotia, wait, just read, it was Prince Edward Island the books were written about, Anne of Green Gables.  Anyway, it was still Nova Scotia I wanted to see, but I would settle for Prince Edward Isle as well
> 
> ty again, denise


One of my wife's (my better half's) most memorable achievements as an antiquarian bookseller was the sale of a First Edition, First Impression of Anne of Green Gables to a Canadian dealer for $16,500. This was about twenty years ago. I just checked online and a comparable copy is available for $25,000. Over her career she sold hundreds of early editions of Anne books (there are eight titles) to collectors.


----------



## Josiah

Meanderer said:


> Climb a mountain!


I set about to do that a couple of years ago. The mountain was one I'd climbed many times as a camper at a summer camp in the Adirondacks. But as  trip approached I paid some close attention to my arthritic knees and although I might have made it to the summit I never could make it  back down. So I begged off and consider it one of my better decisions.

That being said, Jim, I wish you well on your hike.


----------



## EveDallas

There is so much I still want to do in my life, but travel would be the most important to me. I would love to take a year and just travel around Europe, experience different cultures.


----------



## Sassycakes

Before I die I want to win the biggest lottery and be able to leave my family a large fortune so they will never have to struggle through life.


----------



## IKE

I'm in no big hurry to check out so before I die I want to.......either get bitten by a vampire or find the fountain of youth.


----------



## Ralphy1

John Updike, author of the Rabbit trilogy, was in the hospital dying of cancer and wanted to have one last orgasm...


----------



## bluebreezes

Before I die I want to find all those missing socks.


----------



## timoc

*Before I die I want to l*ive another couple of long lifetimes, fit as a fiddle, then be given an immortality pill and be immune from prosecution for throwing rotten tomatoes at politicians.   I'm a simple lad with simple needs.....ha ha.


----------



## FreedomBase

*Seems like I've been everywhere and learned what Dorothy and Toto learned: there's NO place like home, so traveling is out.  There's a couple of X-rated fantasies only dreamed of . . . . 

Oh yeah ~ Before I die I want to write a Very Good Story  . . . . and find out what happened to Julian Assange of WikiLeaks !*


----------



## fureverywhere

wanted to have one last orgasm...

Nice way to check out, just a major cardiac event after and you die happy As long as my boy dog, younger son, youngest girl, and hubby, are safe and situated yep I'm good to go.


----------



## Shalimar

I would like to teach a male belly dancing class. Yes, such things exist!


----------



## Butterfly

Shalimar said:


> I would like to teach a male belly dancing class. Yes, such things exist!



HA!  That would be a hoot, I'm sure!


----------



## dollie

i would like my grandson meet a real nice girl and that i would feel better


----------



## Lon

*Before I die I want to be able to hear again._______
*


----------



## terry123

Live at the beach.


----------



## Manatee

Meanderer said:


> Watch the sunrise and sunset on the same day!



We saw sunset twice in one day.  While sitting in a plane on the tarmac in San Francisco we watched the sun go down.  After we took off we could see the sun again, and we watched it set a second time over the pacific.


----------



## Toomuchstuff

Before I die .......... I'd love to become famous for my stained & fused  glass work ..... and command top dollar for any of my work !!!


----------



## HiDesertHal

Before I die, I would really like to learn to continuously keep a 3-ball cascade in the air.

HDH


----------



## Skyking

Sorry to be so serious but honestly...Before I die I want one last chance to kiss my wife, hold her hand and tell her that I love her.  That's enough for me.


----------



## Warrigal

Lon said:


> *Before I die I want to be able to hear again._______
> *



Hang in there Lon. It's coming. Not too long now.


----------

